# Quelle RAM pour iMac G4 20" ?



## Paul.28535 (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai un vieil iMac G4 20" avec le PPC 1,25 GHz et l'utilise de temps en temps pour de la bureautique.

Il est sous Tiger 10.4.11. et a pour l'instant 786 mo de RAM.

J'aimerais lui mettre au moins 2 Go mais suis un peu perdu sur les formats.

J'ai trouvé ça : https://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-b...=1640563561&sprefix=ram+pc2700,aps,241&sr=8-3

Il me semble que cela correspond mais je ne sais pas si les 2 barrettes sont en pc2700 comme sur ce kit. N'y en a-t-il pas une plus longue que l'autre ?

Sinon que me conseillez vous et quelle est la capacité maximale qu'il peut encaisser ?

Je crois que mettre un SSD ne vaut pas le coup, de toute façon je ne ferai pas de montage vidéo en 8K avec :')

Merci...


----------



## maxou56 (27 Décembre 2021)

Paul.28535 a dit:


> mais je ne sais pas si les 2 barrettes sont en pc2700 comme sur ce kit. N'y en a-t-il pas une plus longue que l'autre ?


Bonjour,
D’après Mactracker les 2 sont bien des pc2700 (= DDR 333Mhz), mais une SODIMM (200 broches, format portable) comme le kit et une format DIMM (184 broches, format Fixe)
Par exemple, juste pour illustrer:





						Mémoire de Bureau, Module de mémoire 184 Broches DDR 333 MHz 1G, adapté au PC de Bureau DDR PC-2700, Compatible avec la Carte mère AMD : Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Amazon.fr: Petits prix et livraison gratuite dès 25 euros d'achat sur les produits Bewinner. Commandez Mémoire de Bureau, Module de mémoire 184 Broches DDR 333 MHz 1G, adapté au PC de Bureau DDR PC-2700, Compatible avec la Carte mère AMD



					www.amazon.fr
				






> Maximum Memory2.0 GB (Actual) 1.0 GB (Apple)Memory Slots1 - PC-2700 200-pin SO-DIMM (user accessible), 1 - PC-2700 184-pin SDRAM (factory installed)


----------



## Paul.28535 (27 Décembre 2021)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide. Je vais en prendre une en 184 et une en 200 pin de cette marque là alors.
Cdt


----------



## Paul.28535 (27 Décembre 2021)

Je vais donc en prendre une dimm :


			https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B003CH1SL8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=AGDD4B1IH3F5X&psc=1
		


Et une sodimm :





						1Go DDR PC2700 DDR333 333Mhz Komputerbay (200 broches) mémoire d'ordinateur portable SODIMM : Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Amazon.fr: Petits prix et livraison gratuite dès 25 euros d'achat sur les produits Komputerbay. Commandez 1Go DDR PC2700 DDR333 333Mhz Komputerbay (200 broches) mémoire d'ordinateur portable SODIMM



					www.amazon.fr
				




Celle là sont bien notées, au pire je les renverrai...

Autre question, quand j'aurai ouvert la bête, devrais je en profiter pour changer la pâte thermique ?
Merci encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2021)

Paul.28535 a dit:


> Autre question, quand j'aurai ouvert la bête, devrais je en profiter pour changer la pâte thermique ?
> Merci encore.



La SoDimm, pas besoin, il suffit de dévisser les 4 vis du couvercle inférieur pour y accéder. Par contre, la Dimm impose le démontage de toute la partie inférieure (celle qui contient la carte mère), et là, au remontage, pâte thermique obligatoire sur toutes les surfaces de contact du caloduc (deux sur ce modèle, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent).


----------



## Paul28535 (27 Décembre 2021)

Merci beaucoup, ce sera fait, de plus il y a de nombreux tutos sur le net pour upgrader la Ram.
Je vous en dirai des nouvelles!


----------



## Paul28535 (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir les deux barrettes, la petite SODIMM en 333mhz PC2700 comme prévu mais ils se sont trompés sur la grande et m'ont donné une 184 pin PC2100 en 266mhz.
Ca marche pareil ou ça vaut le coup de la renvoyer?


----------



## maxou56 (30 Décembre 2021)

Paul28535 a dit:


> donné une 184 pin PC2100 en 266mhz.


Bonjour,
Voir si @Pascal 77 repasse par là   
Je ne suis pas spécialiste des "Dino-mac" , mais les veilles machines sont souvent susceptibles pour la RAM.
Au mieux ça fonctionne mais à 266MHz (à condition que la So-DIMM puisse fonctionner à cette fréquence).
Au pire ça ne fonctionne pas et comme c'est la barrette difficile à changer.


----------



## Paul28535 (30 Décembre 2021)

Oui, c'est plus raisonnable de la renvoyer. J'ai bien vérifié, je ne m'étais pas trompé sur le modèle, de la pc2700.
Je vais déjà pouvoir changer la petite qui est bien accessible.
Merci.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2021)

Ca fait un bail que j'ai changé la Ram sur ce modèle (et revendue d'ailleurs quand l'alim a lâché).
Mais si je me souviens bien il faut être assez soigneux pour celle qui impose le démontage de la partie inférieure. 
Lors du remontage il y avait (chez moi) un câble qui se faisait la malle et empêchait la fermeture du couvercle correctement…


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2021)

Je confirme que la 2100 ne devrait pas fonctionner sur un iMac G4 "USB2". Il faut de la 2700 ou de la 3200 (qui fonctionnera comme de la 2700)


----------



## Paul28535 (31 Décembre 2021)

Merci Pascal, c'est renvoyé. Ils sont pas très sérieux chez Komputer Bay, ou alors leurs employés ont des problèmes de vue !
Bonne journée.


----------

